
I wrote an application in Objective-c - ingve
http://www.upbeat.it/2017/02/28/i-wrote-an-application-in-objective-c/
======
jnwatson
I'm finishing up my first Swift 3 project, a macOS app. The language is well
designed, and it took a lot of the ergonomics of Objective C and made them
safe. Clearly, Apple learned a lot in Swift 1 and 2, and it is a quite a piece
of work.

That said, this is a challenging environment to code in. No attempt at
backwards compatibility was made in either the libraries or the language
itself. The difference between Swift 2 and 3 is at least 100 times larger than
the Python 2.7 to 3 transition everybody complains about. This means that for
most of the examples you'll find, they will be in Swift 2, Swift 1, or
Objective C; o copy/paste here. Many APIs in the Cocoa and Foundation API are
simply not documented other than the parameter names.

Additionally there's "automatic bridging" which can easily convert between new
library type and old library types, so there's a nest of transitions (along
with the typical inheritance hierarchy for each type) that one must navigate
to accomplish even simple things.

However, Swift is clearly in Apple's future plans, so you might as well start
learning it now if you have to code for their ecosystem.

~~~
funkyboy
True, the point is that you are learning a moving target.

Some people in the community are excited by this, because they have something
new to learn.

Others are pissed, because code that worked yesterday doesn't work anymore.

